# Einzelsummen & Gesamtsummen (Ausgabe)



## Schorch (7. Jun 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe erst vor einigen Tagen mit Java (Netbeans) angefangen, daher bin ich ein absoluter Anfänger.

Könnt ihr mir evtl. bei folgender Aufgabe helfen?:

Nachdem n vorher abgefragt wurde, soll folgende Reihe berechnet werden:
1+2+3+4+5+...n
Es sollen die jeweiligen Einzelsummen und die Gesamtsumme ausgegeben werden


----------



## thecain (7. Jun 2016)

Ja, was ist denn dein Ansatz?


----------



## Cromewell (8. Jun 2016)

Kannst du mit einer Schleife machen (for, while,...).


----------



## Viktim (8. Jun 2016)

Am besten du guckst dir mal den Scanner und eine Forschleife an 
Und den Befehl System.out.println();


----------



## Jardcore (8. Jun 2016)

Zusammenfassung: 
Du kannst die Klasse Scanner benutzten um Eingaben über die Tastatur in dein Programm einzulesen.
Hiermit kannst du dein "n" Wert einlesen.

Danach brauchst du eine Schleife, die die Zahlen von 1 - n aufaddiert. Eine for-Schleife bietet sich hier an.
Die for-Schleife hat eine Zählervariable die du benutzten kannst um deine gewünschte Operation auszuführen. Als Abbruchbedingung musst du dann Zählervariable <= n definieren.

Das Aufaddieren kannst du mithilfe einer extra Variable lösen, die du mit der Zählvariabe addierst. Diese extra Variable kannst du dann auch Ausgeben lassen.

Die Ausgabe auf dem Bildschirm erreichst du mit System.out.println(AUSGABETEXT); Der AUSGABETEXT wäre in deinem Fall wohl die extra Variable 

Beste Grüße,
Jar


----------



## Xyz1 (8. Jun 2016)

Ungefähr so dürftest du anfangen:

```
long l1 = 0;
        int i1 = 1;
        while (true) {
            l1+=i1++;
            System.out.println("l1 = " + l1);
        }
```

NetBeans sollte sich mit dem Meckern noch in Grenzen halten...

Gerne, wird von Anfängern auch ein StackOverflow erstellt:

```
private static void createOverflow(long l1, int i1) {
        System.out.println(l1+=i1++);
        createOverflow(l1, i1);
    }
```

Jetzt Meckert NetBeans aber kräftig...

Nebenbei: Kam kurz in die Versuchung, Teile der Ausgabe zu posten.


----------



## thecain (8. Jun 2016)

Was soll das bitte für Code sein? "How not to for beginner"?


----------



## Xyz1 (8. Jun 2016)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Was soll das bitte für Code sein? "How not to for beginner"?





Irgendwo muss er ja anfangen.


----------



## Jardcore (9. Jun 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> *private* *static* *void* createOverflow(*long* l1, *int* i1) {
> System.out.println(l1+=i1++);
> createOverflow(l1, i1);
> }


Unser Reviewteam würde sich freuen XD


----------

